# Java Ebony?



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Has anyone heard, or heard of this material?

This popped up on kijiji, and damn it's nice to look at...but i've never heard of the wood so i have no clue how it would sound....also I'm not sure if it's laminated or not, being a washburn i would assume it's solid top at most.

I had a similar washburn cumberland a year or so ago that I ended up trading for a semi hollow...i'd be interested in this if i could talk him down to the 400$ range

Any insight would be appreciated

Cheers


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

No idea, maybe simply grown in Java? Could be this or related to it Calamander wood - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

There, my stab in the dark. If you hear screaming it wasn't me


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

it sure looks similar, anyways

I think i found my answer:



> For those interested... I emailed Washburn to ask about the wood used in the guitar. The Java Ebony they said was just a name they made up to describe the look of the wood. To me it looks like striped ebony, or Makassar Ebony from Sulawsi and Kalimantan (close to Java). The whole guitar body, including the top, is laminated. I played one in a local shop and it sounded OK, not much different than the maple Cumberlands


----------

